# ausable?



## sdean04 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey guys, 
i was wondering if ant one was getting any steelies yet? want to make a trip up ,but cant aford for it to be a wasted trip, with the price of gas. its a long way to go from flint if there not in yet. any update is greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

They've been in since october. Some times better than others. Its just a crap shoot. Have to go and try.:lol:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Pm sent!


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you send me a pm too? lol, we tried 2 days of fishing last thursday and friday and nothing. No hookups or anything with steelhead anyway, tried waxies wigglers and spawn.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Should have tried some silver plated spinners.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Unless you've got a boat, I'd wait another two weeks or so at the moment.....


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

i was up there all last week everyday and hooked fish almost everyday but only caught 4 but the fish are coming in slow look in the holes and you'll prolly find them.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 25, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Unless you've got a boat, I'd wait another two weeks or so at the moment.....


I have to agree, I live in Oscoda, and checked around a bit this last weekend. Was surprised how slow it was. You would think it's gotta be soon though. Boats have been doing pretty good for a while............Shredder


----------

